
Opera Software Board of Directors to Review Strategic Alternatives - cpeterso
http://www.newsweb.no/newsweb/search.do?messageId=382938
======
rrss1122
Opera used to be one of my favorite browsers. Then they went webkit/blink and
threw out every feature that made Opera, Opera, essentially turning it into an
even more stripped down version of Chrome (new Opera didn't even have
bookmarks at launch).

Now they see their experiment didn't work and are looking to cash out before
it's too late.

